

Help stress test my Skype replacement? - jsprogrammer
http://107.170.237.209:3006/#hackernews
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;107.170.237.209:3006&#x2F;#hackernews<p>or<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;107.170.237.209:3006&#x2F;#hackernews-swirl<p>for the swirl effect...
======
jsprogrammer
[http://107.170.237.209:3006/#hackernews-
swirl](http://107.170.237.209:3006/#hackernews-swirl) <\-- for the swirl
effect

------
jsprogrammer
create new channels with the hashtag

